

Literacy is a dying skill - fomb
http://www.monochrome.co.uk/articles/blog/some-food-for-thought-about-the-new-ios7-design

======
Shish2k
Apparently so is having a title that's anything to do with the link...

~~~
zimpenfish
Oh, I thought the title was a meta-comment on the quality of the article.

------
betawolf33
That was painful even to skim.

